# Good Value, Serves its Purpose



## BigAl98 (Jan 29, 2010)

I got mine at HomeDepot for about $29 a few months back…good deal!


----------



## Kelen (Nov 7, 2011)

That's where I picked mine up as well a while back. Very good deal.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I reviewed this product a few months ago and came to the same conclusion. Its a solid accessory with tons of applications. I use mine on my jointer and bandsaw too.


----------



## JohnL (Jul 19, 2010)

I managed to pick a couple these up at a tool outlet center. When I walked in the door I was handed a scratch-off coupon and got these and some other things for 30% off. They're fantastic.


----------

